# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Request: Firefly

## Minja777

I was wondering if anyone had pictures of older fireflies? I've only seen hatchlings and was wondering what they look like as they age.



Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## JD Constriction

Here is one about 7 months old but I do know there are pics of older fireflies around...

YouTube - 2009 Highlights

Hope that helps  :Smile:

----------

_Alice_ (04-09-2010),_Minja777_ (04-09-2010)

----------


## Minja777

Ohhh that's gorgeous , thank you very much!

----------


## Alice

Here is a pic of our adult female firefly. Her colors are just as bright as when she was a hatchling.

----------

_Minja777_ (04-09-2010)

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Oh my goodness! Now I need a fire in my collection! :Smile:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Imagine a hypo firefly.. It would look like lemon ice!

----------


## Minja777

Oh that is a stunning snake Alice , thanks for posting a picture!

----------


## Minja777

That sounds awesome , I wonder if anyone's working on one.





> Imagine a hypo firefly.. It would look like lemon ice!

----------


## Russ Lawson

> That sounds awesome , I wonder if anyone's working on one.


Considering Mike Wilbanks first made the Fire Hypo in 2007, I'd imagine he may be working on making one sometime soon.

----------

_Minja777_ (04-09-2010)

----------


## OzzyBoids

Here's a male FireFly breeding a Caramel female.  The Caramel Fire should be a very cool combo.  Oz

----------

ajsnoopy (04-10-2010),_Bill Buchman_ (04-09-2010),_broadude_ (04-10-2010),_jkobylka_ (04-09-2010),_Minja777_ (04-09-2010),Rox (04-10-2010)

----------


## jkobylka

Here's one of my almost-yearling females. I love how high-contrast she is compared to most fireflys!

----------

_Minja777_ (04-09-2010)

----------


## rabernet

> Here's one of my almost-yearling females. I love how high-contrast she is compared to most fireflys!



Wow - she's hot, Justin!

----------


## OzzyBoids

She's hot Justin!  I think they look their best as adults personally.

Oz

----------


## Bill Buchman

> Here's a male FireFly breeding a Caramel female.  The Caramel Fire should be a very cool combo.  Oz


LOVE that pairing Oz!!!  :Bowdown:   Best of luck on eggs and odds!!!  :Salute:

----------

OzzyBoids (04-10-2010)

----------


## Minja777

Awesome pictures!  Firefly is now officially on my "must have" list  :Very Happy:

----------


## Emilio

Very hott animals guys keep them coming!!

----------


## amcroyals

Here is '08 PB male. He is amazing! I hope you all feel the same  :Smile: 




Best regards,
Alan Cole

----------

_Minja777_ (04-10-2010)

----------


## steveboos

Holy crap that is one awesome snake Justin!!!

----------

amcroyals (04-10-2010)

----------


## amcroyals

For all that have or haven't seen hatchlings, I would describe them as banana taffy with blushed icing, between the black pattern when they hatch. Definately a few degrees above a super pastel! The color really gets more deep and bright as they age! Any dusting that may appear with age is very slight for the majority!

My hat is off to Oz for pluging this into the Caramel! I have similar plans for sure!!! For those screaming hypo too I'm with ya for sure!  :Dancin' Banana: 

Best regards,
Alan Cole

----------

OzzyBoids (04-10-2010)

----------


## Minja777

Handsome guy you have Alan! and thanks for that info  :Smile:

----------

amcroyals (04-10-2010)

----------


## Pedy9970

> Here's one of my almost-yearling females. I love how high-contrast she is compared to most fireflys!


wow wow wow  :Good Job:

----------


## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Justin, the contrast on that girl is through the roof!

Here's another, more blushed out Female, also produced by Justin but now residing with me. She's just passed 450g and these photos reproduce her natural colour;

----------

ajsnoopy (04-11-2010),_Bill Buchman_ (04-11-2010),dr del (04-11-2010),_jkobylka_ (04-11-2010),_Minja777_ (04-11-2010)

----------


## Minja777

Awesome looking girl Akua  :Smile:

----------


## jkobylka

> Justin, the contrast on that girl is through the roof!
> 
> Here's another, more blushed out Female, also produced by Justin but now residing with me. She's just passed 450g and these photos reproduce her natural colour;


I miss her! Truly my favorite Firefly ever...  :Smile: 

Justin

----------

Akua_Ko_Nalu (04-11-2010)

----------


## BPelizabeth

> Here's a male FireFly breeding a Caramel female.  The Caramel Fire should be a very cool combo.  Oz


Holy toledo...that is a HOT firefly!!

----------


## Kysenia

Liking fireflys more and more!

----------


## Akua_Ko_Nalu

> I miss her! Truly my favorite Firefly ever... 
> 
> Justin


Did you keep her Male sibling in the end?!

----------


## yardy

> Justin, the contrast on that girl is through the roof!
> 
> Here's another, more blushed out Female, also produced by Justin but now residing with me. She's just passed 450g and these photos reproduce her natural colour;


Absolutely stunning snake-I envy you!

----------


## jkobylka

> Did you keep her Male sibling in the end?!


He's still here.  :Smile:

----------


## nevohraalnavnoj

Here's a male I picked up from John Dague at jdconstriction.com  This guy bred at 5 months of age, he gets better every shed.  Fireflies are an amazing combo.

----------

_Minja777_ (04-12-2010)

----------


## Minja777

Great looking firefly  :Smile:

----------

